# moving to marbella /Puerto Banus



## kelbro (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone ,

myself husband and 3 children are looking to move to Marbella / Puerto banus and was just looking for advice from people that have made the move here ,

my husband is a self employed plasterer in the uk and I'm a part qualified acca accountant do you think we would have a problem trying to find work and how does the wages compare to the uk

any suggestions on areas to live with young children 5-8-11

thank you 
kelly


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think you would have a huge problem finding work....do you speak Spanish?
To be able to register as resident in Spain you have to prove an income of roughly €600 a person, including children, so in your case that would be €3000 a month, plus savings and arrangements in place for private health insurance.some areas expect savings of around €6000 as well.
Of course it's not impossible to find work but unemployment is high in Malaga Province.
Sorry if that's not what you want to hear but the Spanish economy has still not recovered from the recession.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Have you seen the housing prices in Puerto Banus as well? DH and I were looking into starting another business there and the av. prices for 2 bedroom places were easily €1,600/mes. With three children in that age range the house you'd need in PB would be very expensive. If you like the area but need a larger house you'd have better luck looking somewhere like Urb. Los Naranjos which is close by but pricing is better... but as mrypg9 has said, work is extremely hard to find. Don't make the leap unless you have a job secured already...


----------

